
How to stop your career stagnating like Reggie Perrin's - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-38535596
======
nul_byte
> "You'd have a really good engineer who wanted more money and more status and
> recognition, and it took him away from being a really good engineer and
> often into being a really bad project manager."

Exactly. So many engineers follow a default career progression into
management, and then end up losing their edge from replacing an IDE with excel
spreadsheets and powerpoint, and going from meeting to meeting all day.

This also results in folk being managers, who do not have the skill and
character needed to manage people.

\- Management is a skill, not a career path. - Gabe Newell

